
The largest account (Mashable) on Quora is also banned - davidedicillo
http://www.quora.com/Mashable-The-Social-Media-Guide
======
adrianscott
Shades of Friendster/Fakester? Nobody expects the Quora inquisition... Why
invest your time in Quora when they do things like this?

~~~
sathyabhat
Quora's guidelines[1] clearly states

> _Quora users must be individuals, not companies or organizations._

[1]: [http://www.quora.com/Do-I-have-to-use-my-real-name-on-
Quora-...](http://www.quora.com/Do-I-have-to-use-my-real-name-on-Quora-Can-
businesses-or-organizations-have-a-user-account)

